# Microsoft Excel 2007 Documents missing?



## nicdan (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello, It seems when I create a Doc. in Excel 2007 and come back later to open it, it has disappeared??? It shows the file name in recent docs. but when I click on it to open I received this message box.


c:\Documents and settings\michellehammann\mydocuments\masterchartv05.xlsx'could not be found. check the spelling of the file name, and verify that the file location is correct.

If you are trying to open the file from your list of most recently used files, make sure that the file has not been renamed, moved, or deleted.


Any help would greatly be appreciated. I have searched every where for these important files and they are no where to be found?? 

Thank you!
Michelle


----------



## mullivar (Sep 11, 2009)

browse to the document in my computer. eg:c:\Documents and settings\michellehammann\mydocuments\masterchartv05.xlsx'
try and open it from there.
Does it give you the same message?


----------



## nicdan (Oct 10, 2005)

I did a search for that file and nothing comes up. I only see the file in recent Docs. in MS Excel program. 

Thanks
Michelle


----------



## mullivar (Sep 11, 2009)

ok go "start"-> "search" and look for the file name. it looks like the file might have been accidently moved.


----------



## nicdan (Oct 10, 2005)

Tried that, and nothing comes up. 

Thanks
Michelle


----------



## Leedouglas (May 10, 2006)

When you save the doc do you 'Save As' or 'Save'? You're not specifying to save as a 2003 file are you?


----------



## nicdan (Oct 10, 2005)

Usually I do Save as. And the save as type is Excel workbook. We do use a cleanup program that helps Removes temporary files & Frees disk space. I am wondering if maybe that may have something to do with it? It never did before, but maybe the settings are not right?? 

Thanks again!
Michelle


----------



## nicdan (Oct 10, 2005)

I am almost positive that Cleanup! Is deleting my excel files. Is there a way to change that? It never use to delete them???


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Right Click the desktop and select "New > Microsoft Office Excel Worksheet" and see what happens. It should but a new excel doc on your dektop. Check the properties and extension.


----------



## nicdan (Oct 10, 2005)

Okay, it put an new excel icon on my desktop. How do I check properties and extensions?

Thanks again.
Michelle


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Right click it and select properties and what does it say for type?


----------



## nicdan (Oct 10, 2005)

It says. Microsoft Office Excel Worksheet

Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

So, open it and close it and see if it disappears from the desktop?

Open Excel > Click on the Microsoft Menu Button > Click Excel Options > Click Save... Under Save Workbooks, what does it say for default location?

See screen shot


----------



## nicdan (Oct 10, 2005)

No, it does not disappear from my desktop. The file location is:

C:\Documents and Settings\Michelle Hammann\My Documents

Like I had posted before I think that the cleanup program may have something to do with it. It seems when I use the cleanup it removes my docs. It has never touch them before, so I am wondering if there is a setting that may be off??? 

Thanks for your help. 
Michelle


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

ok, right click on my documents folder click properties and what does it say for target?

What is the name of the cleanup program?


----------



## nicdan (Oct 10, 2005)

Target is: C:\Documents and Settings\Michelle Hammann\My Documents

Windows Cleanup program is a freeware program created by: Steven Gould 

It was recommended to me through this forum a few years back.

Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Create a Microsoft Office Excel Worksheet in my documents and run the tool to see if the document disappears. According to Steven Gould's website it says to backup your computer before using Windows Cleanup. So it could be deleting your docs. The application has a log file, look there for the folders/files it's deleting.

I use http://eusing.com/Window_Washer/Window_Washer.htm to clean windows. It has a setting in the wash setting to skip or clean Office Apps.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

I could not locate the log file but I'm sure it's in their forum some where.


----------



## nicdan (Oct 10, 2005)

Yup, the cleanup program deleted the test file. I am not sure why all of a sudden it is doing that?? I will stop using that program for now. Thank you for all your help!!


Michelle


----------

